

Ask HN: How is the President protected from drones? - forgottenacc56

Bodyguards who are good at shouting clay pigeons?
======
eicnix
There are drone jammers that block radio frequencies and GPS signals in a area
making the used drone inoperable. ([https://crab.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/how-
to-down-a-drone/](https://crab.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/how-to-down-a-drone/))

These devices are used at film sets and important buildings which makes it
probable that they are a measure to protect the president.

------
Gustomaximus
There must be ways this is already covered. I'd be surprised if the president
does not already have some level of protection from a mortar being fired where
he is due to speak. There must be some kind of mobile in-air intercept method
for smaller objects.

Perhaps mini missiles or those gattling guns they have on navy ships. The SS
must be able to afford a few vans with these mounted around a perimeter. I
just googled mortar defence and they are working on lasers that can stop these
in air too.

Source: I know nothing.

------
gesman
My take - it's a growing pain for secret service. My approach - take it out at
source/planning/chatter stage. When drone is up in the air at alternative
controlled frequency or purely auto controlled with or without GPS - it's a
bit too late.

It is an issue.

